# Battered and bruised



## Bebe (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi all.

I have a beautiful 7 month old (on 9/2) GS named Sophie. I love her dearly. She is an "Old Fashioned" GS and weighed 60# at 6 months. She is probably close to 68-70#s. (yep, she's a big girl) I will weight her on 9/2.

She has pretty much stopped mouthing. Pretty much. Still does a little. My problem is the run by nip. Nip when I have her "back away" for me to get through the gate.She will back away but she rushes it and nips my fingers as I clothes the gate. She nips the back of my legs and fingers as I walk by. 
I guess we have moved on from the mouthing stage to the nipping stage. 

She is very trainable. She will sit, sit/stay (to a reasonable amount of time till she sees a bug or a leaf, doesn't walk out a door until I am out and say "outside"; same coming in, she waits until I am inside and then say "inside". That also works well for going to the kennel at night. I just say inside and she goes. 

She will sit when you reach the curb on a walk and look in all directions for cars. I still don't have her saying it's ok to go but when I say, "is it OK? she will look up and stare at me. I say ok and off we go to cross the street. 

I can take her outside and say, Get busy Sophie and she goes to the potty which is great as she usually doesn't go on our walks. Nothing like carrying a poop bag around.

I sound like bragging but I just you to get a sense of her intelligence and ability. (well I guess all GS are brilliant huh?)

I have had to put a correction collar on her to make a buzz when she is nipping the back of my legs or hands. Have to carry the dumb transmitter around my neck at all times. I do hate it. Even that hasn't been a deterrent. 

She also seems to enjoy "bumping" me. It feels like slamming me as she is so big. So I have big bruises on the thighs as well. I look like my husband beats me between the bites/slashes and bruises to legs and arms.

It amazes me how many commands and behaviors she *will* do but *not stop biting me*. I do praise and "click" if I get by her and she doesn't go on her happy attack. I know it is the puppy in her but it still hurts. Any ideas? I don't want to buzz forever.

Also, the breeder has requested I not spay her until she is 18 months old to make sure she has the normal amount of hormones to ensure bone growth and strength. I'm not sure if being spayed would make a difference. I think not but thought I'd better add that in.

Thanks for any help!
Bebe


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Ha! Join the club! Right now I have bruises on both thighs, one on my back, and one in on my chest. I look like I've been in a fight. Nope, just a 9-month old GSD pup.


----------



## Bebe (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh no! Two more months at least. There must be an end. She is going to top out at 100+ pounds. Somebody tell me this simmers down at 10 months.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

congrats! you have a GSD pup. There seems to be this almost calm transformation on or after the first birthday. lol. sometimes. step up the training and exercise. If she's too tired to do much, she will be too tired to do the run by nip. The mouthyness, at least for Shasta, is an I WUV YOU!!!! It should get better. just keep working on it.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

Bruiser is 10 months old and he still does that mouthy thing when he is really anxious and happy. Especially in the morning he always has his mouth on me and talking at the same time. When he settles down he stops. He never bites though.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Heh. Dharma used to LOVE to nip me in the butt going down the stairs. I finally just started making her go down first. I got tired of getting goosed on my backside.


----------



## Bebe (Apr 17, 2011)

A year!!!!!!!! Oy! Because of her extra large bones I've been limited to the amount of exercise she can have while still growing rapidly. I was at the beach in June and could only walk her 20 min. I will weight her soon and find out if I can up the time. I play with her a lot in the yard. She has the yellow football that is NOT soft. It's like she is on crack when she has that in her mouth. She likes to bang me on the side or back of my leg. It gets to the point where I take it and throw it out the door. 

At least there is (hopefully) only 5 months to go.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Saber's 9 months too, and I have worked very hard with her on this stuff. She was a very "bitey" pup so we taught her to pick up a stuffed toy in her mouth when she is excited. She still does that. BUT, when she is in drive and very very excited, watch out. She gets mouthy and pushy. She does not actually bite down, but grabs just firm enough to cause a bruise. It is far less now than it ever was and maybe she will grab me or one of my teens a couple times a month only when she is really excited and in drive after a toy. Unfortunately for me, the dock diving guy who was helping me jump her last week was used to labs, and got her so worked up and grabby for her toy that after we left the dock she would not stop going for my arms. I look like a DV victim.


----------



## Bebe (Apr 17, 2011)

My hubs just came home and she was all over him. She doesn't do that to me but he doesn't discipline her and doesn't even try to use the commands. She just hears, blah, blah, blah, blah. Not, no bite. We need consistency but it's not happening right now. Maybe when she gets to 100 pounds.

I guess I am going to have to use the collar and keep buzzing her. She nailed my hand last night and it still hurts. Found the new bruise from the football shove. Oy. A year?????


----------



## danehdee (Jul 31, 2011)

LOL my arms and thighs are bruised, scratched.. bruised...

My pup loves to bite - he gets really nippy before he naps.. 
I will throw a ball around and play hide & seek with his toys... and if that doesn't work.. I say.. "do you want to go to your crate?" and he stops. lol
Or take him for a walk! 

Good luck!


----------



## Bebe (Apr 17, 2011)

How old is your puppy danehdee?


----------



## Sulamk (Jan 30, 2011)

Xara is 8 months now and does the same with a jump up included!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

hey OP, you say you cant exercise your pup while she's still growing. Have you considered swimming her? Letting her play at her limits? If she's not getting enough mental and physical stimulation you may be facing this run by nipping for some time. You have to wear both mind and body out otherwise she's definitely going to keep it up and it could get worse. Shasta is only about 60lbs but if she's forced to bottle up the energy, thats when she's usually the most difficult with the mouthing. Okay she's actually a nightmare with it until she's able to tackle Riley a few times and just generally gets the obnoxiousness out.


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

Mona was awfully mouthy. He I'd almost six months now and has calmed down a lot. I think it is attributable to the fact that I take him on a t least a forty mi ute alk every evening. We have a lot of hills and other pups to greet so when we get back home is is so worn out that he only has energy for light games.
I can define Ty tell the difference when I don't have the time to take Jim for a walk however, because he get almost obnoxiously needy with wanting to play fetch.


----------



## Bebe (Apr 17, 2011)

Sulamk said:


> Xara is 8 months now and does the same with a jump up included!


At least she is normal. Wished it would leave sooner but it is good to know it will end. She is nipping for attention now. This just started. Ouch!


----------



## Bebe (Apr 17, 2011)

It would be great if I could swim her but no place available and there are THREE swimming pools in my neighborhood. There is a small lake here also but illegal to swim in it due to insurance. And.... large snapping turtle in that water. Great idea though. 

I was told when I had her at the beach that no swimming at all. I don't know what is going on with this leg thing. She is growing quickly and they have had me cut her food from 100% puppy chow (I use Fromme) to 50/50 adult chow. They just pulled her back to all puppy chow a few weeks ago. Fromme is a bit pricey but she is worth every penny right now. 

I don't think the vet and breeder are babying her. I guess the straight back and slope back GS have some sort of difference or I'd be walking her more. She gets a check up today at 3:30 for a weigh in and nail trim (terrified of her nails being cut) so I'll ask why then. 

Thank you for the suggestion. I'll ask the vet if I could do that. There is a large lake North of here. It would be a drive but she's worth it.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

7 month old female Dooney does the same thing. She got me really good on the inside of my knee the other night- i screamed OW (automatic reaction) then i sat down the floor and made crying sounds (intentional over reaction) (she HATES when i cry) and just kept saying OWWWW over and over again, while she kept trying to lick my face... so now when she goes to nip or does get me i just say OW again really loud and she immediately backs off and becomes much more gentle- maybe try that??


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It will get better- be patient, try everything. I can't say that any one thing worked for me except him getting older. It's tough that she can't get enough exercise to get all worn out, that would really help


----------



## Salix (Feb 13, 2011)

I saw this happening about 7 months and kept discouraging it, kept at it, kept at it. Always used the Off command. Doesn't jump now. Still mouthy but if he mouths my hand or nips he has a separate command he knows very well No Bite. He stops himself immediately. 

I'll tell you a funny story though. Just last week we were running through a deserted meadow and I was training one on one with him. Afterwards I like to play a great game of tag (his favourite). We reciprocate who's 'it'. Sometimes I'll go after him, sometimes I'll run and he chases me. He was so excited that time, he got my bloomin arse's right cheek squarely in his chompers! It wasn't a crazy bite but it had some zing! I was rubbing my bottom for a few minutes. I knew it was just overenthusiasm and a mistake. He never does that and has good bite inhibition.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

i guess i'm the odd ball here. Mine did not do it past the five months age stage. Judge never used to be a landshar he was too involved with the ball. Indra used to be a landshark but it wasn't all that bad or not what I'd consider to be bad...


----------



## Bebe (Apr 17, 2011)

Just an update on Sophie's behavior problem. After two years and private training the only way to control her was with a remote shock collar and I couldn't do it. I returned her to the breeder who found a client that owned a farm and other GSDs. She seems to be happy there. I bought a male from another breeder and he has just turned t months old. I have had no doors scratched beyond repair. (I had to replace 4 solid wood doors from Sophie) and no trying to attack my grandchildren through the windows. Her breeder advertised her breeding for size and temperament. I never did see the temperament. Having Riley, our new GSD, has shown me the breeding does matter. He is playful and went through the mouthing, biting, etc. but I think that is what real puppy behavior is. I don't have scratches down my back (on a regular basis from Sophie) or bruises all over my body from head to toe. I really did her my best try and felt disappointed that I was unable to get her under control. The first trainer was hopeful but no go. The second trainer took her home for 4 weeks and couldn't get her under control. It was he that recommended a shock collar. That just seemed way to wrong on my radar. I did want to let people know that there are dogs out there that their behavior is not normal and breeding matters. I sent photos to the breeder of my body parts with deep scratches and bruises and she didn't seemed concerned. In short people, make sure you have a reputable breeder. Genes do matter.


----------

